# DFDS Ferries discount!!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi this may be of interest to some of you. The DFDS discount is

NEC11

Can only be used for bookings as from 1st January 2012.

Not much of a discount when you compare with the original fares but at least it is a discount. Not sure of the closing date but could be this Sunday.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

" Not much of a discount " 

Hey, hey, old chap.

£44 return for an 8m Motorhome + 2 seems like a big discount to me .

Book by 16th October. Bookings amendable FREE if done by 30th June.

Based on early/late ferry off peak. Still only £48 travelling daytime.

I don't work for DFDS, but with prices like that I will happily spread the word.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

already covered here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-114972-0-days0-orderasc-.html

8)


----------

